# Mới Tham Gia Diễn Đàn ...mong Mọi Người Chỉ Giáo .....



## dòng sông

mới tham gia diến đàn ...dăng lần đầu ko biết có đúng chổ hay ko nữa..mong mọi người chỉ dùm...[DOUBLEPOST=1420683722,1420683027][/DOUBLEPOST]oh...giờ mới tìm ra chổ bài mình đăng.


----------



## LO GACH

Nam hay nu


----------



## Boy_Mien_Tay_89

dòng sông đã viết:


> mới tham gia diến đàn ...dăng lần đầu ko biết có đúng chổ hay ko nữa..mong mọi người chỉ dùm...[DOUBLEPOST=1420683722,1420683027][/DOUBLEPOST]oh...giờ mới tìm ra chổ bài mình đăng.


Chắc là đúng! Nhưng bạn tìm gì ở đây mới được?


----------



## longphamdoan89

Lý do bạn đến đây là gì


----------



## nguyenlybnc

chấm


----------

